# Is there a VA hunting forum you know of?



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

Moving to VA in a couple of weeks and wanted to get some info. Haven't found a decent hunting forum for VA yet.

Thanks.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 16, 2009)

filly, I live in Va. and have not found one yet. Where are you moving? I live in Giles near Va. Tech. Get settled and let's see if we can get one started.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

hey, man. am moving to va beach. would love to get a forum started. i'm in texas right now and have learned untold amounts from the folks on www.texashuntingforum.com when i moved here two years ago. that would be a great site to mirror.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

vadeer.com


----------



## Rutjunkie (Aug 4, 2009)

Full feature hunting forum here : www.thevaoutdoors.com/forum 
Includes unlimited photostorage and an integrated arcade

RJ


----------

